# Meet Olympia! Hera's doeling!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

This little beauty is Olympia and she's Hera's daughter born just after midnight last night.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is big!!!! And oh so cute!!! Are you keeping her??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I might, don't know for sure yet. She is a big ol' girl and sweet as can be. Probably because I was all over her from birth. Haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is her one side more colorful then the other or is that just the picture?

she is really cute, looks to have some character


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so pretty Ashley! Good going Hera and Rue!! I can't tell but does she have her mama's blue eyes?


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

What a beautiful baby. I know you are proud.

Marie


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

All your babies seem so colorful but with her perfect black legs, she's extra cute.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she's so cute. Looks like she got dress up with her little black boots. Shelly


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a CUTIE!! :girl: :dance: :sun: 

I am so glad that you live so far away from me - or I think I would be moving in to play with all your darling babies!


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish I lived closer, I would be moving in to play with all your babies, ha ha.

Marie


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats again! What a beautiful doeling...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina - how is Shamrock coming along? Again very beautiful doe :drool:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very cute. I like her black legs! :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah one side is mostly white and the other has some of the chamoise spots but most of the spots are down her back. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

So cute and I love the black socks!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

She's so cute! We have an Olympia this year too. It's a small world :wave: 

Way to go Hera :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a doll. Did she step in some black paint? :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha everyone loves those black legs! I'm so surprised. LOL some people are suggesting naming her after her legs. Anyone got any thoughts? All I can think of is the song...

"These boots are made for walkin', and that's just what they'll do. One of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you." Haha


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

Well Nancy Sinatra sang that song, and her dad was "Ole Blue Eyes" so maybe you could name her that and call her Blue? Look up the words to the song and see if anything grabs you. You could just call her Boots and name her some fancy name on her registration. Either way, she is a doll.

Marie


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

She sure is cute, boots and all. I like the name Olympia, it ties well into her dam's name. But that Nancy Sinatra song brought back some childhood memories, I haven't heard that song in a long while. :lol: 

Chelsey- Shamrock is at day 148 today, and still hanging in there. But I am thinking she will have those babies sometime today or late tonight by the way she was acting this morning. She didn't want to leave the comfort of her kidding pen, and wasn't thrilled about breakfast either. Tell tale signs of an approaching kidding is underway. I'll let you know as soon as she has those babies. Thanks for asking!

Tina


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful!!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think I'll just stay with Olympia. Thanks everyone!!! 

Hoping for doelings for you Tina!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------

